

Winning Against Your Reading List - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/08/winning-against-your-reading-list.html

======
grigy
If I can't finish the book in a few days then it usually takes forever to
finish. Sometimes when I pause the reading for some time, then it's hard to
restore the context so you can continue enjoying the book (true mostly for non
technical books). But I agree that it would be more productive to define two
or three categories and keep only one open book in each, while switching
between categories.

------
ydant
For me it's mostly a matter of making myself read (books). It's too easy to
pick up the phone or stay tethered to the computer and read what's online.
Once I get hooked in a book it's pretty straightforward to finish it. Thanks
to the internet, though, the vast majority of what I read anymore is in short
blog posts and articles.

------
nopassrecover
I really don't get how people find book reading a chore or a task. For me it's
much more comparable to watching T.V. (even if it's a documentary). My reading
list problem is that I can never find anything new to read.

------
lionhearted
> It is fundamental that you keep focused on your current book and don't
> exchange it for another. Focus on finishing, one at a time (or 2 or 3, try
> not to pass the 3 books at the same time barrier).

Great post, but I halfway disagree with this point. I made a huge gain as a
reader when I decided to stop feeling guilty for abandoning a decent book
halfway through. Lots of times you get the thesis of the book and a few good
examples in the first half, and then you're better off jumping around until
you find something else that makes you really need to read it.

